# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Can You Control Your Dreams - FemaleFirst.co.uk

## Dream Guide Team

*Can You Control Your Dreams**FemaleFirst.co.uk*That, or it could make you feel dreadful the next time you see them, and riddled with guilt for dream-abusing them! It's called *lucid dreaming*, and essentially all you have to do, is be able to unconsciously realise when you are dreaming and when you *...***

----------

